# My first coil!



## Ravynheart (30/6/15)

Hi everyone! 
So after watching a number of tutorials on YouTube, I finally mustered up the courage to give RBA a go. I'm not exactly the smartest when it comes to this type of DIY, but hey, if all the guys can do it, surely I can too. I prefer my coils to be around 1 ohms and above, so, I used 26 gauge kanthal at then wraps at approx 2,5mm. I was sooo happy when this coil fired up. It reads on my istick 30w at 1.1 ohms, in my sweet spot! Here's the pics of my handiwork.
All opinions and reviews welcome!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## BigGuy (30/6/15)

@Ravynheart well done dude next thing a clapton coil lol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (30/6/15)

Nice work

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (30/6/15)

Awesome! Love it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/6/15)

Awesome build for a first coil. Well done mate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (30/6/15)

Ravynheart said:


> Hi everyone!
> So after watching a number of tutorials on YouTube, I finally mustered up the courage to give RBA a go. I'm not exactly the smartest when it comes to this type of DIY, but hey, if all the guys can do it, surely I can too. I prefer my coils to be around 1 ohms and above, so, I used 26 gauge kanthal at then wraps at approx 2,5mm. I was sooo happy when this coil fired up. It reads on my istick 30w at 1.1 ohms, in my sweet spot! Here's the pics of my handiwork.
> All opinions and reviews welcome!


Awesome, nice neat job there . My first attempt ended up in the bin ... and the 2nd ... and the 3rd! 4th is a happening thing tonight.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (30/6/15)

Awesome coil for a first one. You are on your way. Well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (30/6/15)

awesome first coil, well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Flo (30/6/15)

Remember to heat it up a few times before you put the wick in  I like to heat it till it glows, and witha pair of pliers gently squeeze the coil together as I release the switch, this always helps with any hotspots, and prevents the coil from expanding once its in my atty. Then put your wick through (wait a bit for it to cool) and add some juice and t a test fire, then add more juice / prime it fully, and then close it up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ravynheart (30/6/15)

@Flo that's what I did. Followed the tutorials. Had this silly happy look on my face when it worked

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kelly22 (30/6/15)

Awesome work bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (30/6/15)

Great looking coil @Ravynheart. 


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (30/6/15)

Ravynheart said:


> Hi everyone!
> So after watching a number of tutorials on YouTube, I finally mustered up the courage to give RBA a go. I'm not exactly the smartest when it comes to this type of DIY, but hey, if all the guys can do it, surely I can too. I prefer my coils to be around 1 ohms and above, so, I used 26 gauge kanthal at then wraps at approx 2,5mm. I was sooo happy when this coil fired up. It reads on my istick 30w at 1.1 ohms, in my sweet spot! Here's the pics of my handiwork.
> All opinions and reviews welcome!



@Ravynheart Well Done and Congrats...Waiting for my "missing" vape mail, when it eventually arrives, I will be using your pics as a guide...Will try and match your "handiwork"...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ravynheart (30/6/15)

@DarkSide I'm honoured that my handiwork can be used as a guide  I hope that it will prove to be useful! Looking forward to see your coil building!


----------



## Silver (30/6/15)

Super first coil @Ravynheart !
Well done

What juice did you try on your first coil?
How did it taste?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/6/15)

@Ravynheart well done dudess! Looks good. How's the ramp-up time with those 10 wraps?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/6/15)

Ravynheart said:


> Hi everyone!
> So after watching a number of tutorials on YouTube, I finally mustered up the courage to give RBA a go. I'm not exactly the smartest when it comes to this type of DIY, but hey, if all the guys can do it, surely I can too. I prefer my coils to be around 1 ohms and above, so, I used 26 gauge kanthal at then wraps at approx 2,5mm. I was sooo happy when this coil fired up. It reads on my istick 30w at 1.1 ohms, in my sweet spot! Here's the pics of my handiwork.
> All opinions and reviews welcome!


Great coil bud!

Nothing beats the satisfaction of vaping on your first coil!

Looking forward to seeing your future builds 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ravynheart (30/6/15)

@Silver I have a diluted Twisp Limoncello in and it tastes fantastic! 
@Viper_SA it takes a little longer but vapes like a dragon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

Well done @Ravynheart - perfectly done 

Now you'll be able to taste that DIY juice even better

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ravynheart (30/6/15)

Strange... Starting to get this horrible weird chemical taste


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

Ravynheart said:


> Strange... Starting to get this horrible weird chemical taste



Could be that it's not wicking effectively - a partly dry hit can taste quite chemical due to the burnt cotton.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ravynheart (30/6/15)

@free3dom what can be done to correct it?


----------



## Yiannaki (30/6/15)

Ravynheart said:


> @free3dom what can be done to correct it?



Here is a step by step guide to wicking single coil RTAs like the subtank  http://www.ecigssa.co.za/single-coil-rta-wicking-technique.t12726/#post-239737

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

Ravynheart said:


> @free3dom what can be done to correct it?



Open up the RBA base - unscrew only the small top part. 

Now take something small, like a screwdriver, and push the cotton towards the coils. 

Do this until you can see the light coming through juice channel. 

Repeat the process on the other side, and then close it up and give it a go again

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Here is a step by step guide to wicking single coil RTAs like the subtank  http://www.ecigssa.co.za/single-coil-rta-wicking-technique.t12726/#post-239737



Or do that 

Might be better if you've already burnt the wick a little

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ravynheart (30/6/15)

I think I used too little cotton. The cotton was burnt so I rewicked and followed that guide. Just letting it sit before giving it a go

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

Ravynheart said:


> I think I used too little cotton. The cotton was burnt so I rewicked and followed that guide. Just letting it sit before giving it a go



The cotton in your initial picture looked like the right amount. 

The reason it goes dry is usually too much cotton - with too little cotton you usually get leaking. But too little can run dry as well.

Just make sure that no cotton is blocking the little juice channels and it should wick okay.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ravynheart (30/6/15)

@free3dom I tucked it in neatly as the guide demonstrates

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ravynheart (30/6/15)

Much better! Not popping or giving that horrible taste

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

Ravynheart said:


> @free3dom I tucked it in neatly as the guide demonstrates



Then it should be fine 

In the future when you do get that little bit of dry hit, there is a quick fix if you're not able to re-wick immediately (such as being out and about) - close the airflow (just block it with your finger) and take a couple of drags. You should then see some bubbles coming up from the juice channels - don't overdo it though as that may cause flooding. You may have to repeat this when it goes dry again, but at least you'll be vaping

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

Ravynheart said:


> Much better! Not popping or giving that horrible taste



Nicely done, one coil build and two wicking attempts is far better than most of us did on our first attempts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/6/15)

Ravynheart said:


> Much better! Not popping or giving that horrible taste


Great news  happy vaping! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ravynheart (30/6/15)

I'm used to frequently taking dry drags to keep the coil moist. It's a habit  I'm paranoid about my coil running dry. I blame my old Twisp Clearo which gave me constant dry hits. Glad that I'm making progress. I have to say a BIG thank you to everyone for the advice and quick assistance! It's a major help having others who are experienced assisting so you don't end up accidentally settings things on fire

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (1/7/15)

Ravynheart said:


> I'm used to frequently taking dry drags to keep the coil moist. It's a habit  I'm paranoid about my coil running dry. I blame my old Twisp Clearo which gave me constant dry hits. Glad that I'm making progress. I have to say a BIG thank you to everyone for the advice and quick assistance! It's a major help having others who are experienced assisting so you don't end up accidentally settings things on fire



Haha, happy to hear it! Hopefully with a little bit of practice dry hits will be a thing of the past for you - or at the very least a freak occurrence (like carrying on vaping when the tank is empty)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (1/7/15)

Very good for a first coil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

